# Free test invitation from Inkbird（BBQ Thermometer)



## hooked on smoke (Mar 4, 2020)

Has anyone tried this?

If you have set up a paypal account and are interested in testing our products for free,please purchase as follows.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2020)

You have not set up a link. Please follow up!
Al


----------



## mike243 (Mar 4, 2020)

I dont want any paypal account, there against 2 amendment. Been on my poo poo list for a lot of years lol , love your products though


----------



## hooked on smoke (Mar 4, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> You have not set up a link. Please follow up!
> Al


Hi Al,
I didn't want to post too much info in case this isn't legit. Not sure why I would have to pay for it on PayPal just to have them refund the $$.
I'll PM you if you'd like. ?

Respectfully,
Hooked


----------



## BigW. (Mar 4, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq


They should know if this is  legit or not.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 4, 2020)

If it is Inkbird. Then it is legit. I did a demo for them that way with one of their items as well. Paid for it. After I posted the review on Amazon they refunded me the $$.


----------



## JCAP (Mar 4, 2020)

Same as SteveH. Was legit.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. Good to know.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2020)

I was offered the same awhile back . Like said above it's legit . My thoughts were if I was going to buy one anyway , this would be a good way to get it . I passed on the offer because I have several already . 
Good product , have the 4 probe hooked up right now .


----------



## Glock9x19 (Mar 4, 2020)

Just weighing in to mention that, like Steve, I have done reviews on a couple of items like you are asking about.  It's legit.  That said, I wouldn't have provided a positive review if it weren't true.  Everything I have from them is legit.


----------



## greggj (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello,

I need a new thermo ...  Looking at Inkbird and stumbled onto this?   Is this offer still valid?  If so how do you complete it?  I have paypal and no issues writing a review.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 11, 2020)

greggj said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need a new thermo ...  Looking at Inkbird and stumbled onto this?   Is this offer still valid?  If so how do you complete it?  I have paypal and no issues writing a review.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



InkBird will on occasion reach out to some people and ask if they are interested in doing a review for them.  Myself and a few others have been chosen in the past for this. I'm not sure how they decide on who they pick for this. You could start a conversation with them.


----------



## greggj (Mar 11, 2020)

Ah....  Gotcha.     I was wondering where the link was.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## clifish (Mar 11, 2020)

Yes, I did it 2 weeks ago and true to their word Miya refunded to paypal within hours of my approved Amazon review.  BTW this thermometer rocks, it is fast as hell and accurate.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Mar 11, 2020)

Yup.
I also was invited to test their 4 probe bluetooth and the instant read and Miya did the same for me.
I did a quick trial run last weekend and the instant read and 4 probe appear pretty solid. I will follow up with my test results as soon as I get time.

Regrds


----------



## greggj (Mar 11, 2020)

Sounds like a great  deal from a company that supports SMF.  I am in the market my maverick needs probes and is getting a little long in the tooth.   The inkbird is on my short list.  Still need to sit down and do some homework before I pull the trigger on one.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Mar 12, 2020)

greggj said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need a new thermo ...  Looking at Inkbird and stumbled onto this?   Is this offer still valid?  If so how do you complete it?  I have paypal and no issues writing a review.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Contact Miya at Inkbird. She asked me


greggj said:


> Sounds like a great  deal from a company that supports SMF.  I am in the market my maverick needs probes and is getting a little long in the tooth.   The inkbird is on my short list.  Still need to sit down and do some homework before I pull the trigger on one.



greggj,
I gave Miya at Inkbird a heads up that you are interested in testing their thermometer.


----------



## greggj (Mar 12, 2020)

hooked on smoke said:


> Contact Miya at Inkbird. She asked me
> 
> 
> greggj,
> I gave Miya at Inkbird a heads up that you are interested in testing their thermometer.


You're the best...  Thanks so much, Iappreciate it...  I'll let you know if I have any luck.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Mar 12, 2020)

Happy to help. Keep us posted.


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 12, 2020)

I did the same as Steve and they refunded.


----------



## greggj (Mar 13, 2020)

Good Day All,

Well Miya reached out to me this morning and was gracious enough to extend the offer to me.    I am currently awaiting instructions on how to purchase.    I will post my thoughts once I complete the process.  

Thanks again for the assistance, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 13, 2020)

Gonna jump in here.  I have the inkbird BT 4 probe.  I have issues with the temp chart.  I assumed the data would be stored.  This function is important to me and the main reason I grabbed it.  Recently ran a 24hr+ smoke and several times lost the chart info.  Any tips tricks?


----------



## hooked on smoke (Mar 13, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Gonna jump in here.  I have the inkbird BT 4 probe.  I have issues with the temp chart.  I assumed the data would be stored.  This function is important to me and the main reason I grabbed it.  Recently ran a 24hr+ smoke and several times lost the chart info.  Any tips tricks?


Interesting. I've only had mine a short time, not long enough for a lengthy smoke. I will check that out. Thanks.


----------



## dr k (Mar 13, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Gonna jump in here.  I have the inkbird BT 4 probe.  I have issues with the temp chart.  I assumed the data would be stored.  This function is important to me and the main reason I grabbed it.  Recently ran a 24hr+ smoke and several times lost the chart info.  Any tips tricks?


My Easy BBQ app for Soraken updated awhile ago and has been closing when the alarm goes off now. Down loaded the Inkbird BBQ Go app on my Galaxy S7 and is just like the other. Is your phone an iPhone? I haven't checked the graph if it disappears/resets.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 13, 2020)

dr k said:


> My Easy BBQ app for Soraken updated awhile ago and has been closing when the alarm goes off now. Down loaded the Inkbird BBQ Go app on my Galaxy S7 and is just like the other. Is your phone an iPhone? I haven't checked the graph if it disappears/resets.


Android, Galaxy 9 or 10 I forget.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 13, 2020)

I have an s10 and bbq go . Graph is worth less .


----------



## dr k (Mar 13, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Android, Galaxy 9 or 10 I forget.





chopsaw said:


> I have an s10 and bbq go . Graph is worth less .


I'll advise next smoke. Just happy to have the Inkbird app that doesn't open on its own and crash after an alarm. My ph. Is older so maybe it'll  be ok.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 13, 2020)

The BBQ go works great with my ink bird . Love the custom pre sets . I just always forget and close it out by mistake , and that restarts the graph . That and it don't save a cook . 
Never had it crash or stop working as far as temp readings or alarms .


----------

